# Interested in a reliable Chinese supplier?



## Anna-qd (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all,
This is Anna here.
I’m doing my MBA in Australia and planning to set up my own business. 
I believe it is a good opportunity to operate a business that exports products from China to Australia. My hometown is Qingdao in Shandong Province, China and it is famous with textile and clothing. 
My father owns a factory manufacturing pipe fittings that kind of stuff for construction, therefore, he knew manufacturing industries very well. 
So, I’m able to find excellent suppliers with respects to textile, clothing, carpet, stationery, toys, auto accessories, and other products related to construction. 

I knew many companies are looking for Chinese suppliers but they are really worried about the huge risk. What I emphasised on is both quality and service; differ from most other businesses in China. I must be a reliable supplier for you.

If any of you is interested in my plan or could let me know where I can get help, do not hesitate to contact me please.
Best regards.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

This is really informative and interesting. You need to research as much as you can, find out anyone you know and ask them if they have reliable connections in China and doing well in China. This is the Number One way for paying less on your learning curve when started and getting less risk taken. Thanks for this advice it will be beneficial for my friends.....


----------

